# Cannot enter password in Telnet



## R3VOLV360 (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm trying to forward my ports for my Cisco 800 router but I get as far in cmd as "telnet" > "o [gateway]" > [username] but when I get to entering my password nothing happens. I used a brute force approach of pressing every button on the keyboard but I can't get any data in at all. Any advice?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The password may not be echoed, but it's probably accepting it. Type the proper password and hit enter.


----------



## R3VOLV360 (Aug 3, 2007)

Nope, didn't work. Come's back with Login invalid where I used to get Password Timeout...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try a different telnet client.


----------



## R3VOLV360 (Aug 3, 2007)

Different Client = HyperTerminal etc?

Tried, didn't work either. I tried off another PC connected to the network and the same happens


----------

